# Italy - riding in Umbria



## KrisRayner (Apr 3, 2007)

I've been trying to find places to do some trail riding on our trip in Italy. Unfortunetly we won't be in the north, near the Dolomites. We WILL be in Rome, Florence, Sorrento, and Perugia. From what I can find, Perugia seems to have the best opportunity to find riding spots, in the region of Umbria.

Most all the info I can find is in Italian, and the translation pages are of no help.

Any good idea of places to ride and rent a bike?


----------

